# Theoretical Question About A 5x5x5 Center Arrangement



## unsolved (Mar 4, 2016)

Theoretically speaking, if this cube:








...can be solved in 12 moves, shouldn't it require only 12 or 13 moves to solve a position where the only difference is the unsolved center-corner on the front is located in the bottom-rightmost position rather than the bottom-leftmost position?

Single Slice Turn Metric Solution above = *m' U' l' U m f U' f' l f U f'*

3R U' 2L' U 3R' 2F U' 2F' 2L 2F U 2F'

I can't find any solution for the cube below in fewer than 14 moves. There must be a 13-move solution though.






Single Slice Turn Metric Solution above = *r' m' f2 r U r U' r2 f2 m r2 U r' U'*

*Edit: Never mind, I found it!*

3R' F 2R' F' 3R F 2F2 2R F2 2R'2F2 2R F


----------

